# Quick Question. Can't remember what this is?



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

Found a couple of patches of this in my Bermuda this morning. Pre-emergent didn't work there for some reason. What is it and what kills it? Thx.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gopwh2020 said:


> Found a couple of patches of this in my Bermuda this morning. Pre-emergent didn't work there for some reason. What is it and what kills it? Thx.


Looks like some sort of clover. A broadleaf herbicide like Speed Zone would take care of it. :thumbup:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Can't get a great zoom on it, but it looks like ground ivy to me.


----------

